# Wi5 wireless broadband setting up in chennai



## roonie (Jun 16, 2009)

> CHENNAI: Come June and Chennai would become the first Indian city to have a high speed wireless data connectivity network, thanks to the WiFi
> network being set up by Zylog Systems India (ZIL), a wholly owned subsidiary of US-based Zylog Systems.
> 
> WiFi is the term used for the technology deployed for wireless local area networks (WLAN) using radio frequency waves and digital data transmission. It is a user interface network and requires a backend wireless or wired data network for operation, apart from its international bandwidth requirements. Reliance Coomunications is ZIL’s vendor for the back end fibre network and the bandwidth.
> ...


Source:   
*economictimes.indiatimes.com/Infotech/Chennai-to-be-WiFi-ed/articleshow/4495744.cms

And here are the awesome plans
*www.wi5.co.in/wi5tariff.html

1mbps @ 550 Rs.(unlimited) luks gr8
And they are already functional in my area but they are not fully..Using up laptop its asking for username and password
I hope tat it will be soon finished by end june ..
Luks like after tat all plans from other networks wud be lowered too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 16, 2009)

and u failed to say that 550 is INCLUSIVE OF TAX !!!!


thats awesome


*take that airtel and ur f()cking Fair usuage policy*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2009)

Not in Delhi?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 16, 2009)

> *The service is exclusively for Home usage and not for commercial usage. Usage for more than 6 hours per day shall be commercial usage. Zylog reserves the rights to disconnect the service without prior intimation, if the usage is found to be commercial.*




*www.wi5.co.in/termsofuse.html




wait guys ...


before u enjoy

please go thru these TOU

did i get that term wrong ... or is it there like that ?


and read this tooo





> FAIR USAGE POLICY
> 
> 
> Zylog Systems (India) Limited. invites all subscribers to follow the fair usage policy given below.
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2009)

Pwned! LOL!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 16, 2009)

one word to wi5


u havent started and u dont have a customer base and u come up with FUP ? and how do u know that ur pipes are blocked without even starting the service ? 

so u guys think we netizens will fall for ur crap... ?

and wht do u think we will use with 1 MB connection ? send / recieve email ? *U MORONS !!!!!*


----------



## roonie (Jun 17, 2009)

Grr how come i left the FUP...thn wi5 sux too..


----------



## paroh (Jun 17, 2009)

If they are so strong to provide wireless broadband why not they make there network to support heavy broadband traffic. They just hear the word of (FUP) from other european countries and start using it in india. And to promote them self they use the word UNLIMITED .(They just fooling the people with the unlimited word)

And how will they know that some one is using it commercialy (That means they will use some spy technology on the usage of the internet) . 

I think there data plan are very dangerous or u can simply say incomplete
Tariff Plan plan 550 speed 1mbps Monthly Rental (Rs.) 550 and so on plan.

Now just tell me what is 1mbps (Download or Upload)
or they just want to say  Add Download+Upload=ZYLOG Wi5 crap

Now there Minimum requirement (I think they never hear or know about linux , solaris or mac)
so linux people this is great set back for u ask your parents to buy windows for you. 
There is not only os set back but people using AMD processor also cannot use there services so again ask ur parents to buy intel based processor to enjoy the world of wireless intenet with FUP 

*Minimum System Requirement
*In case of residential customers having only one PC, the WLAN USB adapter will connect to the PC that should have the following configuration:                    > Windows 98 SE & above 
  > Operating System Windows 98 and above 
  > RAM 64 MB or more 
  > USB port 
> The WLAN USB Adapter supplied by Wi5 are compatible with most popular operating systems. Run the installation CD that accompanies the WLAN USB Adapter for better compatibility.
  > Any Pentium Machine with Windows 98 SE and above
Of course, better the PC configuration; the performance of graphics-based services like Gaming, etc will be better.


And i think that most of the people will like to use internet 24hrs a day.

@ naveen_reloaded  i think they just read your post now  there is no mention of 6 hours a day

*32.*     The service is exclusively for Home usage and not for commercial usage. Zylog reserves the rights to disconnect the service without prior intimation, if the usage is found to be commercial.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 17, 2009)

@paroh

yeah they removed it..nasty b@as......

they still think we are nuts and fall for the sparkling plans... dumb sh!ts

also they removed the plan page , some say they alteres FUP also .. i didnt read thru..


but to all...





this goes for evrything




whtever u buy , if it has term of use ..... please please go thru... thats where they get us caught....


----------

